# multi strain grow 1st journal



## Llama (Apr 13, 2011)

This is my first journal and my second attempt at growing. 
My bathtub garden last fall was a total success and I am still enjoying the fruits of my labor.
Well my bride has decided that the bathroom is not a proper location for a garden so I have been given a spare bedroom to do with what I please!

My growroom is now 10' x 20' of air conditioned space so I don't need all the venting. Two el cheapo oscillating fans keep the room at 78 degrees. Directly under 600w hps it is 82 degrees.It's downstairs away from our main living area and very discreet.
Monday evening I planted 2 seeds of each strain 
White Widow fem(Nirvana)
Northern Lights fem auto(Nirvana)
Jock Horror fem auto(Nirvana)
Original Blueberry fem(BC Bud)
in starter peat pots under a humidity dome. I'm using Fox Farm organic potting soil under 600w hps.
So now I wait....and wait....and wait...

I will post pictures as soon as there is more to see than dirt.:watchplant:


----------



## ishnish (Apr 13, 2011)

:watchplant:  Got my chair.  :48:


----------



## Locked (Apr 13, 2011)

You might want to partition off the room...no way one 600w is gonna work in a space that big. You want 3000 lumens a sqr foot for veg and 5000 for flower.
You also need to exchange the air in the grow space...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2011)

Like Hamster said, you need a smaller space.  A 600W is good for about 16-18 sq ft--you have 100.  You need to get some kind of reflective enclosure built so that your light is not disbursing throughout the entire room.  You also need ventilation, regardless of what your temps are.  You need a continual supply of fresh air all the time the light are on.  You need to actually exchange the air in your space--out with the old and in with the new.  Smell may also be a problem and the only way to deal with smell is a carbon filter and a decent fan that creates negative pressure within your space.

Keep a close eye on those "fems" from Nirvana--many people it seem are ending up males or hermies.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm in for this one.  I'm with Hammy and THG, You need a smaller space and fresh air.  This  journal sounds good though.  GREEN MOJO!!


----------



## Llama (Apr 14, 2011)

I probably did double post this but be patient with me as I was probably enjoying the fruits of my labor.

I don't have my garden all over the room. I have my set-up in a 6x6 area in the room. I'm only going to grow 8 plants at a time and they will be on my 2'X4' tray cart under the light. It's just that the room is big enough the way I'm set up I don't need a bunch of venting cut through the wallsas everything stays cool with AC and 2 fans and the air circulates and exchanges nicely.
 I will keep an eye on that and vent if necessary. 
My walls and ceiling are painted bone white and I have a roll of reflective sheeting that I will use if I can't get enough light on the girls.
The seedlings will be transplanted into 2.5 gal pots when the plants are lagre enough.

I had good luck last year with the JH and NL from Nirvana. The problem was they are suppose to be auto fems but they did not auto-flower. They grew very well under lights just like any other strain.
I'm really concerned about the Blueberry because I bought them from BC Bud. After I ordered them, I found several reviews that were negative about them so I do have some worry about that.


----------



## Llama (Apr 14, 2011)

I have life!!
2 Out of 2 Nothern Lights
1 Out of 2 White Widow
1 Out of 2 Blueberry
1 Out of 2 Jock Horror
have all popped out his morning. I gently moved the dirt aside and the three other seeds have all germed nicely and should poke out later today or by tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats on the new additions Llama! Where's the pics at? ostpicsworthless: Sounds like the tray (2x4) will give you about half of the space you could flower with a 600 watt lamp... That being said, I'd still consider partitioning it off so that no light escapes the sides of the area... The light will try and fill the entire area unless blocked and reflected back towards center... Just food for thought my friend; good luck with the new babies!


----------



## Llama (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll be posting pic's soon. 
I have room to grow a bunch and I can legally grow 18 plants.....however,....things are a little weird in MT with the feds busting growers and the legislature wasting time and money. 
I decided to just grow for my wife and I and stay under the radar. I know the light will spread out but with just 8 plants, I'm thinking we'll be OK. However,
I have an idea for a room divider that will be made out of pvc pipe and reflective plastic sheeting or perhaps adding a couple of cfls around the sides.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 14, 2011)

> I don't need a bunch of venting cut through the wallsas everything stays cool with AC and 2 fans and the air circulates and exchanges nicely.


Where's the Co2 coming from? Only 2 places you can get it effectively...pro Co2 system($1000+) or fresh outside air. I just want you to get the most of your efforts.

I ran a 2X4 tray in a 5X5 room. I put the tray against one wall, and hung a 1/8in 3X4ft sheet of hard plastic(depot) covered in mylar from ceiling with twine...reflecting light from open side. Both ends of tray were left open for fans to blow through.

This way I could move the "floating wall" to inspect plants, trim or whatever.Worked great for a couple years.


----------



## Llama (Apr 14, 2011)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> Where's the Co2 coming from? Only 2 places you can get it effectively...pro Co2 system($1000+) or fresh outside air. I just want you to get the most of your efforts.
> 
> I ran a 2X4 tray in a 5X5 room. I put the tray against one wall, and hung a 1/8in 3X4ft sheet of hard plastic(depot) covered in mylar from ceiling with twine...reflecting light from open side. Both ends of tray were left open for fans to blow through.
> 
> This way I could move the "floating wall" to inspect plants, trim or whatever.Worked great for a couple years.


 
I have good air exchange from outside by just leaving the door open. Fresh air from outdoors comes in through an open window.

I am fortunate enough to live in the country so I rarely get unannounced visitors and I can see and hear anybody approaching from 1/4 mile away.

The 2nd White Widow has popped out of the dirt now. 6 out of 8 showing!:yay:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2011)

Llama said:
			
		

> I have good air exchange from outside by just leaving the door open. Fresh air from outdoors comes in through an open window.
> 
> I am fortunate enough to live in the country so I rarely get unannounced visitors and I can see and hear anybody approaching from 1/4 mile away.
> 
> The 2nd White Widow has popped out of the dirt now. 6 out of 8 showing!:yay:



You need actual air exchange--leaving the door open does not do it.  You need an exhaust fan.  You also need an enclosure around your space (16-18 sq ft is all the light is good for) or you are losing huge amounts of light that is disbursing throughout the room.  We are telling you things we believe you need to do to have a successful grow.

I deleted your duplicate post.


----------



## Llama (Apr 14, 2011)

I appreciate all the helpful advice. God knows you are all way more experienced at this than I am. As soon as we get some leaves on the seedlings I'll take some pic's and post them here.


----------



## ishnish (Apr 15, 2011)

:watchplant:   :joint:
patience is the game...


----------



## Llama (Apr 15, 2011)

Things are looking grim for the blueberry and one white widow.I have five strong viable seedlings with primary leaves starting to show But my two blueberry sprouts and one white widow sprout withered. I moved the soil away from them and they did not look good at all. I am germinating replacements as we speak. If they all grow, I'll just have to harvest those three a couple of days later than the rest.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 15, 2011)

you should really post some pics mate, so we can see what your talking about :aok:


----------



## Llama (Apr 15, 2011)

I took some pic's this morning. I'll try to post when I figure out how.


----------



## Llama (Apr 16, 2011)

I still haven't been able to figure out the pic posting but I'll work on it again later.

I had my 3 new seeds in a damp paper towel overnight. No germination yet. I went ahead and put the new seeds into dirt in a pot. I also gently transplanted my seedlings into 2 1/2 gal pots. iIknow it's a little soon but I won't have time to do it this week. I just planted the whole small peat pot into the big pots without touching the plants themselves. It did not shock them at all as they are still standing tall several hours later.
So now we wait..............:watchplant:


----------



## Llama (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm trying to upload pic's let's see what happens.


----------



## Llama (Apr 16, 2011)

OK, trying again.


----------



## Llama (Apr 16, 2011)

One more time


----------



## Llama (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm getting a message that says upload error in the manage attatchment box. I'll try this one last time.


----------



## Llama (Apr 16, 2011)

Help!


----------



## Llama (Apr 16, 2011)

And we're trying again


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 16, 2011)

you did it!!!!!!

you finally did it!!!!!!

congrats.


----------



## Llama (Apr 16, 2011)

Well we're getting somewhere now.


----------



## Llama (Apr 16, 2011)

That was a challenge to say the least! 
So this is my current grow setup. The first two previous pic's are Northern Lights and White Widow. The 2nd two are Northern Lights and Jock Horror.
Still no Blueberry and only one White Widow.
Now that the photo's are done for today I think I deserve a bowl.....


----------



## Llama (Apr 18, 2011)

So far I still have one White Widow 2 jock Horror and 2 Northern Lights. the 2nd WW has germinated and I'm just waiting for her to poke out of the dirt.

The BC Bud Original Blueberry has been the big disappointment. I have tried to germinate 6 of their seeds using three different methods and I have not had any luck at all. I think I received a bad batch as the other strains have germed and grown without any problems. That being said...I emailed BC Bud and explained the problem. Not expecting anything from them (I've found nothing but bad reviews about this seedbank) I was suprised when they responded to my email with an offer to replace all the seeds at no cost to me. So I now have the 1st positive review for BC Bud!
Now if they follow through with their offer we'll all be happy.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ah man that would be so easy to even just get ply wood sheets paint them white and lean them against ur frame thing u got goin there. Just a thought. Looks good man U can burn off ur munchies while watchin ur weed grow lol


----------



## Llama (Apr 19, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> Ah man that would be so easy to even just get ply wood sheets paint them white and lean them against ur frame thing u got goin there. Just a thought. Looks good man U can burn off ur munchies while watchin ur weed grow lol


 
What I have in mind is to build a lightweight frame out of wood or pvc then attatch the white plastic sheeting to the frame with velcro. A couple of wire hangers and I can hang it from the framework. It willl be easier than plywood to move around.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 19, 2011)

:bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 19, 2011)

Diy :woohoo: pic's hehe


----------



## Llama (Apr 21, 2011)

I made some portable reflective screens today. I took 1/2" pvc pipe, cut to the lengths I need. I made rectangals connecting the corners with pvc elbows (Do Not Glue!) I then cut my white plastic just a little larger than the frames and attatched the plastic to the frame using velcro strips. Once the frames were finished, I hung them on my light frame using the wire from coat hangers. The beauty of this system is once the reflective screens are finished, they are completely portable. There is no need to disassemble them and they can be used as needed. Not including the screen material I have a total of $23.00  and a little over an hourinvested in the screens.

Sorry, I didn't take any pictures of the screens under construction.


----------



## Staffy (Apr 21, 2011)

lookin good llama, got my popcorn for this journey!!


----------



## Llama (Apr 21, 2011)

Here we are on day 10. Front row from left to right. Jock Horror, Jock Horror, Northern Lights, Northern Lights.
Back row is Whie Widow, White Widow, Blueberry.

As you can see the seeds that I planted on the 10th are growing nicely.
The 2nd WW and the 2nd BB finally sprouted a couple of days ago and they seem to be doing well.

At what point should I think about fertilizing? I'll be using Fox Farm Grow Big 6-4-4 for veg fertilizer. How much should I dilute this for these young plants?


----------



## Staffy (Apr 21, 2011)

i would give them light nutes when they are day 15-20 from sprout of soil.  for amount of nutes, probably 1/4 or just less of recommendation on bottle. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Llama (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks Staffy. I'll start a light feeding schedule around the 27th-30th.
The girls are doing very well right now. All but two of the seeds that I planted on the 10th are now beauitiful multi-leaf young ladies. they all look strong and healthy and they are only 8 days above ground.
 The two seedlings that I planted on the 15th are coming along nicely have formed their first set of primary leaves.

I'll post new pic's in a few days.


----------



## Llama (Apr 23, 2011)

Only about 3 more weeks till flower time:watchplant:


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 23, 2011)

Feeding depends on different things, i currently have 14 seedlings that have been fed at day 6, 10, 15, and again today day 21.


----------



## Llama (Apr 23, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Feeding depends on different things, i currently have 14 seedlings that have been fed at day 6, 10, 15, and again today day 21.


 
Really? 5 of my girls have been out of the ground for 8 days now and they seem to be doing well. If I ad a small amount of nutes into their next watering, they will do better??


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey Llama, how old are they now? I wouldnt start nutes until about 3 weeks in. Maybe start not full strength?


----------



## Staffy (Apr 24, 2011)

Llama said:
			
		

> Really? 5 of my girls have been out of the ground for 8 days now and they seem to be doing well. If I ad a small amount of nutes into their next watering, they will do better??



the babies i got now in my journal, i started light feeding on them at day 12 or 13. i would maybe at least wait a lil longer, if u get a lil impatient like i did . but im sure if u go really small amount u be good. keep it simple!  

looking good bro!!


----------



## Llama (Apr 25, 2011)

I think I'm going to hold off on the nutes for at least a week. The girls are growing well and I have them in 2&1/2 gal pots of Fox Farm Ocean organic soil. I'm more afraid of over fertilizing and damaging the plants than underfeeding them.


----------



## Llama (May 4, 2011)

Things got pretty busy for me over the last week so here's the latest update; All seven girls are growing well as shown by the photos. The big girls were planted on April 10th and the smaller ones were re-planted on April  16th.
In the picture of all the girls together the back row from left to right is
Jock Horror, White Widow, and Original Blueberry and a fake bird on a stick.
The front row from left to right is Jock Horror, White Widow, Northern Lights and Northern Lights.

Today they received their first feeding; 2 tsp of Fox Farm Grow Big 6-4-4 in 2 gal (US) of water.

I am noticing some curling leaf edges on all of my plants to some degree but on the youngest WW and youngest BB it is really most signicant. Can somebody tell me if this is a problem or a common growing issue.

The temp stays at a constant 80 degrees with three fans circulating the air.


----------



## powerplanter (May 5, 2011)

How dry is the soil?


----------



## nouvellechef (May 5, 2011)

Llama said:
			
		

> I am noticing some curling leaf edges on all of my plants to some degree but on the youngest WW and youngest BB it is really most signicant. Can somebody tell me if this is a problem or a common growing issue.
> 
> The temp stays at a constant 80 degrees with three fans circulating the air.



Heat stress. Not even summer yet. In the start of this journal ppl discussed a supply of fresh air 24/7. You are finding out the hard way, what its like not to have it. They need it.


----------



## powerplanter (May 5, 2011)

Their ya go...heat stress.


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2011)

Yeah.....you say you are *circulating* the air.....it also needs to be exchanged. Preferably with cooler air. There is no substitute.


----------



## Llama (May 5, 2011)

OK, heat stress, I'll buy that but I do have fresh outside air being brought in through an open window with a fan, then circulated around the room. I don't know what elso to do there as my bride will not let me cut holes in the house! I have a thermometer in with the plants and the temp has never exceeded 80 degrees. Is that too warm? I can hold my hand at the top of the plants indefinitely without getting too hot.


----------



## Roddy (May 5, 2011)

Portable a/c unit that can be exhausted through a window might work for you...anyone ever try a regular a/c with a hose going down a drain or whatever? Should cool the air, right?


----------



## nouvellechef (May 5, 2011)

Some strains don't like temps above 75. Just finicky. Since no hole cutting. Just gonna have to ride it out. Summer is coming though.


----------



## Roddy (May 5, 2011)

If the temps are a concern, you could even try the homemade a/c suggestions I've seen/heard using a cooler and tubing....if it's truly an issue, I'm sure there's at least a bit of relief available....


----------



## Llama (May 5, 2011)

These two that have the most leaf curling are also my two younger plants. they are the replacements for two that did not succeed in a proper germination. Both looked a little twisted when they sprouted and I'm wondering if there was some damage done to them when the germed seeds were put into soil. I tried to be gentle but I just don't know. The five other plants look really good and very minor curling on a couple of leaves. They get watered about every 5 days or so depending on how dry the soil gets. they received their 1st feeding yesterday morning. I mist them with plain water at least once and sometimes twice a day.


----------



## MosesPMG (May 6, 2011)

IMO I would stop misting plants after the first two weeks, and do you weigh your pots before and after watering? I hear this is the best way to know if the soil is totally dry, you may need to adjust your watering cycle


----------



## Roddy (May 6, 2011)

I never mist! Watering is as Moses suggests too, I check weight as well as poke a finger in to test dryness! % days seems like a long time between, but if it works....


----------



## Llama (May 6, 2011)

OK, No misting! Why is a light misting is bad? 

I am careful on the watering schedule. I also weigh the pots (by hand) and poke my finger in the dirt to test for dryness.

And just for fun, I now have three little tomatoe plants growing on the same schedule as the girls. Let's see what hapens.


----------



## Llama (May 8, 2011)

So here are my girls on Mothers Day. Their seeds were planted one month ago today. 
The plants all look very robust and healthy except for the two that have the curling leaf edges. I'm not getting any new curling sp hopefully the problem is solved.

After their first feeding of 2 tsp of Fox Farm Grow Big (6-4-4) the tips of some of the leaves curled down into the classic excess nitrogen claw. I heavily watered them (flushed) with fresh water yesterday so I hope it won't be a problem. Any recommendations on when to start flowering?


----------



## Llama (May 8, 2011)

I have read so many different opinions on the leaf edge curl now  don't know what the heck caused it. Temp at plant level is80 degrees, cool fresh air is circulating nicely, Their watering schedule works out to once every 5.5 days. they don't seem to be getting any worse and they are growing very well and bushy. I guess I'll just keep an eye on them and react if things change.

On another subject; looking at the photo in the last post, is it too early to switch to 12-12 light schedule? I don't want to force them too early but after July 10th (9 weeks from now) I'll be going out of town and I don't trust anybody to take care of them.


----------



## Roddy (May 8, 2011)

I don't see heat damage in the above pic, nor watering....they look good to me! Maybe a bit too green?


----------



## Llama (May 8, 2011)

they just received their first light feeding on the 5th so they probably would be pretty green right now.

I'm really wondering if it's too early to start flowering (12/12 light schedule)within the next couple of days


----------



## Roddy (May 8, 2011)

If they're showing alternating nodes, you can flip any time! They look fairly young...


----------



## Llama (May 9, 2011)

Man these things are growing fast. Difinitely showing alternate nodes. The age is now four weeks old. 
Is that too young to start flowering?


----------



## powerplanter (May 9, 2011)

You can start your 12/12 light schedule when ever you like.  They want start to flower until their ready.  They look a lot better now.  Prob. just a little heat stress.  GREEN MOJO!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 9, 2011)

Are you SURE that they have alternating nodes?  It just appears that they are too small to be sexually mature yet..


----------



## Llama (May 9, 2011)

Are these alternating nodes?


----------



## Roddy (May 9, 2011)

Not seeing any! Alternating nodes will be branches off-set or staggered on either side of the main stem...main stem only is what we're looking for! It'll be later in growth, so you'll be looking toward the top of the plant.

You'll know it when you see it, my friend!


----------



## Llama (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Roddy. You kept me from making an impatient rookie error.


----------



## powerplanter (May 10, 2011)

Their lookin good bro.  Hang in there.


----------



## Llama (May 10, 2011)

I do appreciate all the advice from you folks, it really helps and it also gives me the confidence to know I'm doing the right thing (mostly).

 The girls had their first feeding on the 4th, 20 days from sprouting. I followed the directions exactly for a light feeding. Using Fox Farm Grow Big 6-4-4. I mixed 2 tsp in 2 gal of water. I think that my soil (Fox Farm Ocean Organic)already already has enough nutrients because I'm now getting the claw look on the fan leaves signifying too much nitrogen. I think I should have waited anothe week before feeding. To be on the safe side I heavily watered them twice now to flush out the excess nitrogen. Is this the right thing to do?


----------



## Roddy (May 10, 2011)

Sounds about right to me, if not, someone with more know will correct!! 

You're doing a great job, no worries!!


----------



## Llama (May 12, 2011)

Happy birthday girls! Five of the seven are 1 month old today. Two are about 6 days behing but catching up quickly.
 I am starting to get some alternating nodes now but I'm considering LST before flowering. How long shoul I keep them tied down before flowering. and do I remove the tie-downs prior to flowering?

Here's the latest photo's taken a few minutes ago. 

Just for fun, I germed an orange seed and now I have a seedling that will someday (hopefully) provide me with a munchie snack.

In the back row on the right side is a tomato plant that I'm experimenting with.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 12, 2011)

Orange seed ? Like the tree ? That is going to take a while, but nice. The plants look good. Congrats.


----------



## Llama (May 12, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Orange seed ? Like the tree ? That is going to take a while, but nice. The plants look good. Congrats.


 

 That's OK as I have the rest of my life for the orange tree.It was an experiment one out of 10 actually germed and grew.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 13, 2011)

:aok:


----------



## Llama (May 13, 2011)

We have all girls......I think! There are itsy bitsy pre-flowers behind the stipule in the nodes of the 4th 5th and 6th branches. Some are even showing little white hairs sprout out of the tips of the pre-flowers.:woohoo: :banana: :lama: :aok: :dancing: :clap: :woohoo: 
They are only discernable under 20X magnification . The blueberry is a week behind all the other plants so it shoud show something any day. The pre-flowers are too small to photograph but they look exactly like the pictures in Jorge Cervantes Marijuana basics book on page 50.


----------



## Llama (May 14, 2011)

Something weird happening. The tips of the younger leaves at the top of three of my plants are turning yellow. I'm leaning towards nitrogen deficiency but not sure as the other leaves on the plant are a nice healthy green and I can't find any info on this specific problem. I took a few pic's but it's hard to see. They are scheduled to go into 12/12 at 9pm mtn time tonight.      

I am going to go ahead and give them a full feeding of Fox Farm 6-4-4 in a little while. in 4 days I plan on starting them on Fox farm Big Bloom.

Any other recommendations?


----------



## powerplanter (May 14, 2011)

It could be a little nute burn, but I wouldn't worry about it unless it gets worse.  They look nice and healthy from what I can see.  GREEN MOJO!!


----------



## Llama (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Powerplanter. I'd be suprised if  it's nute burn as I have really fed them very lightly over the last few weeks. I'm more afraid of too much nutes vs not enough. But I could be and usually am wrong so I'll just follow my plan and keep a close eye on them.


----------



## Llama (May 16, 2011)

Well we're started on the 12/12 schedule so things are going to get exciting here soon.
I gave the girls a heavy feeding of Fox Farm 6-4-4 yesterday then turned off the lights for 24 hours. It looks like they grew an inch overnight. All the girls  15" tall except one white widow which is 18 " tall and my blueberry which was started a week late is 17" tall. All look very healthy and bushy. So 9Pm-9AM are the dark cycle. 8-9 weeks and we'll see what we get.


----------



## Llama (May 17, 2011)

Everything is looking good. The one White Widow is starting to really take off. In two days she's grown four inches taller than all the other plants. 

Here's what they look like now, 5 weeks from planting the seeds


----------



## bho_expertz (May 17, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## Llama (May 17, 2011)

I'm getting concerned that the girls are getting too big. I was going to LST but decided against that for this grow....that was probably a mistake.I have some options for more height but I was hoping this set-up would be adequate.
We'll see.


----------



## powerplanter (May 17, 2011)

Yeah, that widow really took off.  Looking good man.  GREEN MOJO!!!


----------



## Llama (May 19, 2011)

Here's the girls this morning without all the HPS glare. The tomatoe plant in the right hand corner is also doing very well on the same schedule as the girls.I guess now is the time to really just watch as there is not much to do except water every few days:watchplant:


----------



## Llama (May 23, 2011)

Here we are at week # 6 week #1 of flower. I have buds starting on all the plants now and my house is starting to become 'fragrant'. (No neighbors  so no problems) I do like coming home and smelling the 'skunk' in the basement.:hubba: 

looking at the pictures; would trimming some of the lower branches be advisable for more light penetration? Things seem to be going well now but if I can produce more buds on top by trimming down low I'll do it. I just don't want to screw anything up at this stage.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 24, 2011)

Some ppl do it but for what i see more experienced growers. I just remove the fan leaves from the bottom that are fading.


----------



## Llama (May 28, 2011)

Help! I'm in week 2 of flowering on a 12/12 schedule and my girls are getting too big. Since I did not LST or top any of the plants when they were vegging I now am faced with the dilemma of my plants growing too tall. I have about 12 inches left on the shorter plants before they are touching the light. (600w hps) So far nothing has burned but I'm getting concerned. It does not seem too hot as I can hold the back of my hand a couple inches under the light without discomfort. (My reflector has a glass heat barrier) Is there a solution, or do I need to raise my light stand higher? (I've raised the light to max height on my stand)


----------



## powerplanter (May 29, 2011)

I'm no pro so someone else will have a better answer, but I think I would just wait until they get to close, and then if you can raise the stand.


----------



## Llama (Jun 2, 2011)

I raised my light stand 4 inches on 30th. The WW and one NL promptly grew another inch and a half so I'll probably have to raise it again tomorrow. All the girls are in bloom right now in the middle of week 3 12/12. Will they stop growing up soon?


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't remember, but did you say you topped them.  You might have to start tying them down.


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 2, 2011)

They are just starting their stretch so yeah....they should get close to double what they are now.  

You can supercrop now, it won't hurt anything this early for sure and you will still see some benefit from it with those other bud sites obtaining more light (I've never had a plant stall on me when in veg or first 3 weeks of flower when supercroping, if your plants are healthy and you don't go all agro on it your good). Just be careful not to snap anything and if the option to LST is there, choose that before supercropping.


----------



## Llama (Jun 2, 2011)

I did not top them so that's why I'm in this dilemma. 

It seems like these girls are growing a couple of inches a day.They have doubled in size since the 15th of May. I'm in week three of flowering and all the plants are flowering nicely so I'm wary about supercropping or even LST at this time. I can raise my lightstand another two by placing something under the legs. I was wondering if the plants slow down or stop growing once the flowering started?

All in all I'm very pleased with how this grow is turning out. I still have at least 5 weeks before harvest so anything could happen.

Got my hands on some Headband yesterday.....Datsa soma really good a stuffa!! :holysheep: :fly: :baby: :rofl:


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 2, 2011)

It's really strain dependent, some will keep stretching through finish and never stop. You can usually count on a good 3 week stretch.  From the time you flip, until the time you harvest it's general rule that you can count on the plant doubling it's size.  I've grown strains never stop and you're always having to train (lst) them to keep them in check.

I get your wariness about supercropping, it sucks to snap a branch.  Don't be wary of it because of stress though, your only in week three of flower and LOADS of experienced growers do this all through flower to help control the plant with no ill affects.  There comes a point where I feel it's good to stop though..once your colas start to develop you should already have the area in control and there should really be no need to mess with them like that.

I would at a minimum use LST and carefully bring the branches out to the sides and the tops down a bit to one side.  Only good things will come of that (opening up the more of the plant to good light).

Hoe that helps man   Either way, your going to have some good, dank smoke :hubba:


----------



## Llama (Jun 4, 2011)

I just did not want to chance the LST or supercroping while the girls are flowering so I raided the light stand another 22 inches. Hope it works.


----------



## Llama (Jun 14, 2011)

Things continue to go well with no problems. I'm in the middle of building the new garage and growroom so posting will be sporadic till harvest. Will take pictures as the buds and colas look great. 
 Started a new grow of all Blueberry. 100% germination of six seeds. I have them under flouro till the other grow is finished.


----------



## Llama (Jun 14, 2011)

Here we are in week 4 of flower.


----------



## Llama (Jun 25, 2011)

It looks like the Northern Lights and Jock Horror will be ready about next Thursday or Friday. The white pistils on most of the NL have turned orange and a few trichomes (about 10%) have turned amber. The JH has about half the pistils turning orange now with the trichomes still clear.
The blueberry has started to turn also and it's a week behind all the others. The White Widow has some beautiful budas and colas but it looks like at least two more, maybe even three more weeks.:watchplant: :watchplant:


----------



## Roddy (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm looking to nab a good NL strain soon, really love that smoke!!

Nice looking gals, my friend, very nice indeed!


----------



## Llama (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks Roddy, I guess patience is the key now. I just want nab a few buds but I'm trying to discipline myself. I was just examining the ladies and my fingers smell like I've been peeling lemon. MMMMMMM!!!!MMMMMM!!!!MMM!!!

I hate waiting!


----------



## Llama (Jul 5, 2011)

Only a few days left on 5 of my plants. I'm going to harvest the Northern Lights, Jock Horror, and Blueberry on Sunday. That will be the last day of the 8th week of flower. It looks like the White Widow won't be ready for at least a week, probably two.
 In the meantime, I have six out of six blueberry that I planted three weeks ago ready to go into veg at any time. I don't think I'll journal those.

I'll post pic's this weekend.


----------



## Llama (Jul 6, 2011)

Here we are at 8.5 weeks of flower. I'm giving the girls one last flushing today then tomorrow they go into 48 hours of darkness before harvest on Saturday. (Just in time too cause I'm running out of meds!)


----------



## Llama (Jul 9, 2011)

This will be my last entry on this journal. It has been a very successful grow. Thank all of you who joined in and gave me advice. Some I took some I didn't. So here we are on the cusp of the 9th week with all my girls (except the ww) ready to harvest. this should keep me supplied for a while. I am now in the process of building a garage with a designated grow room. It should be completed this fall. (work and $$ have delayed completion). I'll post some pic's then. Until next time.....Llama


----------

